# Daisy ND



## jeffashman (Aug 26, 2021)

I purchased an ND 2-400 filter for my lenses, and gave it a tryout today witht he Sigma 105mm Macro. Not sure what the final setting was, because I was using live view, and was turning the filter to get what I thought was the best lighting, but it was very bright, and hard to read the LCD. I meant to bring the speed down, but forgot to in my haste. Here's the result.

f/2.8 1/1000 ISO 200 105mm


aug26202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

-


Was this a RAW recording? If so, it is a tad too saturated and
warm, the way I see it. If it was JPG recorded, you might con-
sider an other option than vivid and setting the WB on Auto.

In any case, before you start using it, test the filter for its neutra-
lity — all ND's are not created equal.

Nice dog btw!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> Was this a RAW recording? If so, it is a tad too saturated and
> ...


This picture was posted in the 'Just For Fun' section.  Therefore, no critique is required. IE, it's a fun shot.  Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice dog.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> This picture was posted in the 'Just For Fun' section.  Therefore, no critique is required. IE, it's a fun shot.



*Just For Fun* _— This is the place for your less serious work. Post pictures of your 
pets, funny images - or maybe something that just happened to catch your atten-
tion! Not intended for serious critique._

I only meant to mention that ND filters often produce colour shifts.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2021)

Fun experiment, may come in use down the road. This sort of stuff really makes photography funner... you would Crack up if you looked inside my camera bag... cardboard, scissors, gaffer tape, Vaseline, filters, bubble levels, etc


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> *Just For Fun* _— This is the place for your less serious work. Post pictures of your
> pets, funny images - or maybe something that just happened to catch your atten-
> tion! Not intended for serious critique._
> 
> I only meant to mention that ND filters often produce colour shifts.


We understand, you couldn't stop yourself, lol!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> We understand, you couldn't stop yourself, lol!


Old habits and all that😉


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2021)

Agreed, Jeff, it's a little soft on the sharpness but it's still a nice shot. Lot's of time to play around with the lens and get used to it.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 27, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> Was this a RAW recording? If so, it is a tad too saturated and
> ...


Yes, RAW, so I can play with it a bit. Focus was a challenge, because I was using Live View and could hardly see the screen, but I've discovered that Live View provides a more accurate picture of what will be recorded with the ND filter on, that using the mirror.


Jeff15 said:


> Nice dog.....


Thanks!


jcdeboever said:


> Fun experiment, may come in use down the road. This sort of stuff really makes photography funner... you would Crack up if you looked inside my camera bag... cardboard, scissors, gaffer tape, Vaseline, filters, bubble levels, etc


Yes, I'm going to have to get a better camera bag for all my odds and ends. 


K9Kirk said:


> Agreed, Jeff, it's a little soft on the sharpness but it's still a nice shot. Lot's of time to play around with the lens and get used to it.


Yep, and a little green in color. Was using Live View due to the ND filter, which is adjustable between 2 and 400, so I think I took it a little dark. The filter made a huge difference though, at f/2.8.


----------

